# Smoking Chair



## Dewolt (Aug 5, 2009)

It seems that nearly every accessory has been covered with regard to cigars on this forum, with the exception smoking chairs. I personally feel that having the perfect chair to relax in is quintessential to getting the full cigar experience.

So, I'm looking to buy a chair and I wanted to see what you all enjoy. Feel free to post picture of your chair or your dream chair. Be sure to also post links for others that are looking to get the same chair.:smoke2:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

My perfect chair is one of them beat up leather couches that no one wants. Since i dont smoke in the house, and recently moved to a place where it snows in the winter time, I am going to need one to fit in my garage along with a portable heater.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I sit in my computer chair 99% of the time but when I build a smoking room/walk-in humidor, it will have two over-stuffed leather LazyBoy recliners in it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The left armrest reveals, when pulled open, a high-grade humidor, which accommodates 150 cigars, while in the right armrest hides all the smoker's essentials such as cutter, lighter and ash tray.

All this for the bargain basement price of $15,500!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> The left armrest reveals, when pulled open, a high-grade humidor, which accommodates 150 cigars, while in the right armrest hides all the smoker's essentials such as cutter, lighter and ash tray.
> 
> All this for the bargain basement price of $15,500!


Looks like a padded wheelchair to go with your padded room....:boink:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> The left armrest reveals, when pulled open, a high-grade humidor, which accommodates 150 cigars, while in the right armrest hides all the smoker's essentials such as cutter, lighter and ash tray.
> 
> All this for the bargain basement price of $15,500!


That is one awesome dream chair...unfortunately that is wayyyyy out of my price range. This is mine below and I have the footstool with it but not pictured. Here is the pitiful part...I bought it so I could smoke in it but when you can't smoke inside the house just how exactly how does one enjoy it...park it outside?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> The left armrest reveals, when pulled open, a high-grade humidor, which accommodates 150 cigars, while in the right armrest hides all the smoker's essentials such as cutter, lighter and ash tray.
> 
> All this for the bargain basement price of $15,500!


Only 15,000 shoot i am going to sell my Vette and grab two of those Lol:lol:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Only 15,000 shoot i am going to sell my Vette and grab two of those Lol:lol:


I have 3 or 4 of them (I forget how many it is). I can just ship them to you if you want. :r


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigary said:


> That is one awesome dream chair...unfortunately that is wayyyyy out of my price range. This is mine below and I have the footstool with it but not pictured. Here is the pitiful part...I bought it so I could smoke in it but when you can't smoke inside the house just how exactly how does one enjoy it...park it outside?


Here's a slick design idea for ya Gar'










Mine offered two options, an ottoman, or this:

Guess which one I chose?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:lol:


Habanolover said:


> I have 3 or 4 of them (I forget how many it is). I can just ship them to you if you want. :r


:biglaugh::drum:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Here's a slick design idea for ya Gar'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't pay that much if i had it mind you for a chair even if it came with the girl. Girls are easy to find these days money is much more scarce.:croc:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Here's a slick design idea for ya Gar'
> 
> *Oh yeah,,,Daddy likey!*
> 
> ...


*Not that I'm overly picky ( ok, fine I am ) but after putting on my glasses and doing some more observation..it almost looks like she's got Buckwheat in a scissor lock. I'm thinking a trim is in order there but she's a cutey for sure.*


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *Not that I'm overly picky ( ok, fine I am ) but after putting on my glasses and doing some more observation..it almost looks like she's got Buckwheat in a scissor lock. I'm thinking a trim is in order there but she's a cutey for sure.*


ound:

I'm glad I wasn't the only one that noticed the color contrast :lol:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigary said:


> *it almost looks like she's got Buckwheat in a scissor lock. *


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

She's Mediterranean, FFS! What do you expect? You can't have lush, thick, silky fullness on top, without some gardening issues down low.

I keep a plethora of new razors in every bathroom. Nuff said. 

I think I opted for the best option. Anyone who thinks they can produce a better pair of thighs... Throw down!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:
> 
> She's Mediterranean, FFS! What do you expect? You can't have lush, thick, silky fullness on top, without some gardening issues down low.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I could find a Wilkinson around and take care of that issue post haste. Doesn't appear as if there's a porcupine type of growth there or where it is growing past the perimeter where you'd need a GPS to get thru the jungle. At least the carpet matches the drapes.:wink:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I've currently just got a chintzy little beach chair out on my carport...picture something like this, except cheaper and crappier and with an ugly throw pillow in the seat:









My wife put it out there as a place for her to sit and smoke cigarettes, and I took it over. Not terribly comfy, but it was cheap (ie - free from my storage closet). And, it's WAY low to the ground, so you can stretch your legs out in front of you, and you don't need a table as you can reach everything on the ground easily.

We've got a couple of lawn chairs in the backyard that are nicer, but I somehow seem to always end up on the carport in the little crappy beach chair.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I think I opted for the best option. Anyone who thinks they can produce a better pair of thighs... Throw down!


I hate to be the one to tell you, but this is what produced those thighs! ound:ound:


----------



## TheFreakShow (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is my smoking chair. Situated in my Shop/man cave.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> The left armrest reveals, when pulled open, a high-grade humidor, which accommodates 150 cigars, while in the right armrest hides all the smoker's essentials such as cutter, lighter and ash tray.
> 
> All this for the bargain basement price of $15,500!


omg I would have to fashion it in to a toilet cuz id never get out of it!
ps im going out right now to knock over liquor stores so I may finance my new chair!do you think theyll let me keep it in my cell when I get busted?


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

here is the one i would pick!


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

No but seriously, Id go with either a simple padded rocking chair, or this.


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

I can personally vouch for these I have two and i love them








http://www.discountleatherchair.com/myers-leather-recliner.html#large

http://www.discountleatherchair.com/myers-leather-recliner.html#large


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I'm pretty sure I could find a Wilkinson around and take care of that issue post haste. Doesn't appear as if there's a porcupine type of growth there or where it is growing past the perimeter where you'd need a GPS to get thru the jungle. At least the carpet matches the drapes.:wink:


More like hedge clippers . Like in Scary movie Lol:bolt::attention::juggle:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

codykrr said:


> here is the one i would pick!


BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

codykrr said:


> here is the one i would pick!


Nics Asstray


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a big pair of cajones.:dunno:


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyone ever try Stressless Recliners? They are hands down the most comfortable thing I have ever sat in. There will be one in my cigar room when I am all done.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

As it pertains to the woman on the first page ... though I agree with Gary that things have been allowed to run a bit amuck down there, I also agree with Don that it's an easily solvable problem. 

If I were to smoke indoors I'd like my smoking chair to be an Eames Lounge (670) in original ... outside, just about any chair will do.


----------



## sixpackvintage (Aug 5, 2010)

Id have to go with my 04' Mustang GT while crusin, or the trolling chair on my 14ft ranger bass boat... Hell Yeah!! Git-R-Done!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> I have 3 or 4 of them (I forget how many it is). I can just ship them to you if you want. :r


PIF brother....... Pay it Foreward. :hug:


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

We found this rattan conversation set which is EXTREMELY comfortable. They're pictured in the cedar pergola I built in the corner of our yard. with the fire pit inthe center going, a drink in hand and a comfy (weatherproof) seat, I'm in heaven.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^ Nice! 
I love rattan/whicker outdoor furniture. My grandparents had a set of white whicker furniture that they used to keep out on their sun porch. The white made it look very northeastern.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I like anything that is big and leather! That hammock chair looks F-ing awesome I want one.

As for the picture of the girl why is everybody worried about a little hair. She is hot razor or no razor. But back to subject, I like leather chairs.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

audio1der said:


> We found this rattan conversation set which is EXTREMELY comfortable. They're pictured in the cedar pergola I built in the corner of our yard. with the fire pit inthe center going, a drink in hand and a comfy (weatherproof) seat, I'm in heaven.


Just by looking at the pic, it looks very relaxing. Nice work. I'm actually in the process of extending my deck and making it bigger. I am sure the little area above will get a lot of use this fall.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

Here is me in my chair for the warm weather-










I will have to remember this thread to post the picture of the setup in the garage for the winter, not as comfy.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying a rocking chair for the deck in the backyard. You can buy some nice used ones for about $50.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Uhhhhh GET SUMMMMMM UHHHHH!!!!
Thats one manly ass chair!


----------

